# Bleie selber giessen



## fishing-hase (11. Oktober 2004)

nach dem ja schon sehr viel über den selbstbau von z.B. wobblern:q, pilkern und gufis geschrieben wollte ich mal fragen ob hier jemand bleie selber gisst.
 da ich aber nicht hunderte giessen wolte ich mal fragen ab man auch gibs als formen nehmen kann??|kopfkrat

 gibt es noch günstigere alternativen als teure alu formen zu nehmen??


 hasi


----------



## Tommy-Boy (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Gib mir noch eine Woche, dann stelle ich einen Bericht mit schicken Gußformen rein (ich warte noch auf den Eimer mit den Auswuchtbleien). Allerdings habe ich die Teile gekauft, 30EUR incl. Versand. Wobei, wir haben uns die zu dritt geteilt, und 10EUR ist im Gegensatz zu den Blei-Hammerpreisen im Anglershop ein Klacks.

btw: Diese Form habe ich: http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/d_F24_Stromungsblei__gros451.htm

Dazu habe ich mir noch 100 Wirbel und Talkum bestellt, war alles sauschnell da.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Mac Gill (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hallo,
ist zwar schon abgedroschen die Aussage, aber bemühe doch mal die Suche im Board.

Es gibt zig Themen zum Bleigießen und Formen-selbstbau.
Es gab sogar schon mal ein Bleiguss-Anglerboardtreffen.

Zu deiner Frage:
Ich habe es nach ein paar Eigenbauversuchen vorgezogen Gußformen zu kaufen.
Ich habe welche von Do-It -> die gibt es bei den AB-Partner Thomaskubiak.de

Zu Gips als Gußform kann ich nix sagen -> jedoch würde ich da vorsichtig sein. Sollte noch restfeuchtigkeit in der Form sein, kann es zu übelsten spritzern kommen. Ist die Form zu trocken kann Sie durch das heisse Blei leicht brechen und es ist wieder Gefahr im Anzug. Wenn du dann noch die Zeit rechnest, die du zum Formenbau brauchst ist eine Form schon gar nicht mehr so teuer.
Je nachdem welche Bleie du brauchst findest du im Board auch diverse Tipps zu alternativ-Gußformen -> Zigarrenhülle aus ALU; Teelicht-schale -> gibt ein prima Tellerblei, usw.


----------



## voice (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

ich nehm die hüllen von teelichtern oder aluverschlüsse von flaschen als einwegform geht prima.
voice


----------



## Capreolustix (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

2-Komponenten-Reparaturspachtel für`s Auto geht auch, hält jedoch max. 50 Güsse aus.


----------



## fishing-hase (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@Capreolustix:
  wieviel kostet den ungefähr dieser 2-Komponenten-Reparaturspachtel für`s Auto??
  wenn der ca. 50güsse aushält wäre das gar nicht so schlecht.


  @all:
  an die do-it formen habe ich auch schon gedacht.
  allerdings sind die mir bei hakuma ein bischen teuer.
 ich suche hauptsächlich formen zum jigkopf giessen.


  HASI


----------



## fishing-hase (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

keiner der mehr was schreiben will??
 schade hätte gerne mehr gewusst!!



 hasi


----------



## honeybee (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest, dann frage doch einfach mal konkret was Du wissen möchtest............


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Durch Vereinsangeln komme ich immer wieder an Medalien...manche schmelzen die ein... manche hängen die gleich an der Öse ein...


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hi 
fishing-hase, welche Bleie möchtest du denn gießen ??? 

Gips kannst du nehmen, jedoch nicht "lange"... am vernünftigsten ist wohl, wenn du dir eine kleine Form kaufst, die ist unter normalen Umständen nicht kaputt zu bringen. 

WICHTIG ! ! ! 
Wenn du mit Blei umgehst achte immer darauf, dass du das im Freien machst, da die Dämpfe nicht gerade gesund sind. 
Vermeide auf jeden Fall, das Feuchtigkeit in das flüssige Blei kommt.. sonst "Spritzt´s"  

Bevor du anfängst melde dich am besten nochmal hier


----------



## fishing-hase (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@all:
 ich möchte mir einfache jigköpfe in rund erie und fischkopf giessen.
 da ich aber erstens nicht so viel gels für formen ausgeben möchte wollte ich wissen ob es einen günstigeren ersatz gäbe!

 alu formen sind mir eigentlich zu teuer(bei hakuma 45€!!)




 hasi


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Alu Formen zu teuer ? Ok ! 

An hitzebeständiges Industriesilicon kommst du vermutlich auch nicht ran oder ? 

Bleibt Gips, Gips ist spottbillig (darauf achten, dass es keine "Spachtelmasse" ist, sondern "Stuckgips"), hat allerdings den Nachteil, dass die Formen nicht lange halten... 

Ich habe Blei schon in Hartholz, Kartoffeln usw. gegossen.. geht alles, nur eben nicht sehr lange


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@fishing hase

Jigköpfe gießen ? lohnt sich das denn ??? 

ich kaufe meine beim Anglerboard-Partner http://www.thejigmaster.com/ ... nur mal so als kleiner Hinweis


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@fishing-hase 
wenn Du handwerklich begabt bist kannst Du Dir eine Form aus Buchen oder Eichenholz schnitzen (Hält länger als Kiefer). Zum Schnitzen eignen sich Fräseraufsätze im Drehmel. Ist aber etwas Arbeit (habe so mal eine Birnenbleiform gebastelt, die war nicht schön, aber selten!!) Einfache Bleie kann man auch in Borlöcher (Hartholz) gießen. Eine Öse mit eingießen und die Bleie sind fertig. Oder Streichholzschachtel vollgießen, Blei in 2 Hälften durchsägen und ein Loch durchboren fertig ist das Durchlaufblei... Du siehst es gibt viele Möglichkeiten.  #c 

Auf Dauer sind Fertigformen echt am besten, es sei denn Du hast zu Hause eine CNC-Fräse und machst Dir welche aus Stahl, Alu oder Messing. Vielleicht findest Du auch günstig richtige Gußformen bei Ebay? Ich habe schon Formen unter 10 Euro erstanden #h


----------



## totentanz (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ich habe mir jetzt Formsand besorgt. ICh muss sagen genial. Jede Form zu jeder Zeit. Zudem ist das Zeugs nicht all zu teuer. Macht ein bischen mehr Arbeit aber mann kann auch andere Sachen als Blei gießen!!

Ich finde das Zeug echt prima!!!


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@totentanz 
was kostet so´n Zeug und wo bekommt man das? braucht man da nicht irgend so einen Verschalungskasten? Gebrauchsanweisung für das Zeug???


----------



## fishing-hase (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

ich sehe man wirklich viele sachen als formen benutzen.
 ein freund von mir hat gestern geschrieben er hätte eine einfache ton form genommen.

 die frage ist nur ob sich eine alu form nicht doch rentiert??!!

 es würde mich ebenfalls interisiern wie das mit formsand gehen soll!


 hasi


----------



## honeybee (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ob die Form sich lohnt für Dich, hängt davon ab, wieviel Du giessen möchtest.

Nimmt man im Schnitt einen Preis von 0,35 Euro für einen Jigkopf, würdest Du ca. 128 Jigköpfe für 45,- Euro bekommen.

Andersherum kaufst Du dir die Form (Do-It) und musst zusätzlich noch die passenden Haken kaufen. 
Alles zusammen würdest Du auf ca. 55,- Euro kommen. Und da hättest Du dann nur eine Form.

Also ........ob sich das für Dich lohnt...........keine Ahnung.......#c


----------



## silver_seven (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hallo fishing hase, 
habe mich auch mit dem Thema mal beschäftigt, |kopfkrat aber dann wieder aus Zeitmangel fallenengelassen. 
Aber werde es bei Gelegenheit mal wieder ausgreifen, da die Winterzeit bevorsteht und eh nicht mehr viel am Wasser los ist. 
Also, ich denke, dass die Form aus einem temperaturunempfindlichen Material beschaffen sein muß! 
Mir fällt dazu spontan AUSPUFFKITT ein ... Ein Hersteller ist die Fa. HOLTS und die Dose mit 200 Gr. Inhalt wird für ca. 3.50 EUR angeboten. 

MfG


----------



## fishing-hase (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

da ich mir eh nicht viele jigs giesen würde (ca. 60stück)lohnen sich diese alu formen nicht.
 warscheinlich werde ich mir bei dieser internet seite von franz welche bestellen.


 weiss einer wieviele güsse dieser auspuffkitt  hält??



 hasi


----------



## Mac Gill (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ich habe da auch noch ein paar Ideen:
- ihr leiht euch bei einem Bekannten die passende Form aus 
- ihr teilt euch eine Form unter ein paar leuten auf
- ihr kauft euch die Form und produziert für euren lokalen Händler -> der muß die auch kaufen :q

Zur rentabilität -> ich fische an der Maas -> diese ist sehr hängerträchtig!
10-15 Abrisse kommen nicht selten vor -> dafür gibt es schöne und viele Zander...
Meine Formen haben sich schon mehrfach gelohnt!!!


----------



## fishing-hase (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht.
 habe noch mal mit einem freund telefoniert und wir werden uns warscheinlich zusammen formen kaufen.



 hasi


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hört mir bloß auf mit bleigießen.
Hatte gestern mit nem Freund gegossen, er tauchte unbewusst einen nassen Löffel zum Schlacke abschöpfen ein und wir hatten ne mords Verpuffung.
Ergebnis: Mir traf etwas heisses ´Blei ins Auge: Hornhaut verletzt
Nächstes mal sind wir vorsichtiger


----------



## Stefaal (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Also ich finde die Gussformen eigentlich gar nicht zu teuer. Woher bekommt man den günstig Blei zum gießen?


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ich hols mir immer vom Schützenverein


----------



## fishing-hase (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

alsogutes blei bekommst du bei hakumma.
 1kg kostet ca. 5€

 du kannst aber auch zum reifenhändler gehen.
 der hat auswuchtbleie.

 reines blei würde ich nie nehmen.
 der schmelzpunkt liegt viel höher.



 gruß hasi


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*



			
				fishing-hase schrieb:
			
		

> du kannst aber auch zum reifenhändler gehen.
> der hat auswuchtbleie.



Da hab ich auch schon nachgefragt. Aber die neueren Bleie sind alle mit Kunststoff ummantelt, und auf die Giftmischung kann ich dann verzichten.


----------



## Fangnix (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@totentanz
Kann man mit dem Formsand auch Wobbler gießen? Und wie geht man damit um?
Wo bekommt man den her?


----------



## Blackleffer (26. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Taotentanz verrat mir mal was das für ein Sand sein soll ich kann da garnichts mit anfangen!

#d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d #d


----------



## Bondex (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ich weiß nur das das Sand mit so einer Art Öl vermischt sein muß, der unter etwas Druck zusammenpappt. Fühlt sich so an wie bröselige Knete. Jedenfalls meint das mein Vater, der mal Maschinenschlosser gelernt hat. Vielleicht mal bei einer Gießerei danach fragen


----------



## gismowolf (27. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hier hab ich für Euch einen link über Formsand,anfertigen einer Form und gießen!Aber gießt um Himmels Willen nicht die hier gezeigten Ornamente zum Fischen!!:q #h
http://www.tempora-nostra.de/index_...cgi?aktion=kapaz&bereich=&thema=30&kapitel=73


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Tja dann brauche ich wohl bald einen Hochofen und den ganzen anderen Schnickschnack.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

.....


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ist hier denn kein Werkzeugmacher mit im Board der gegen einen kleinen Obulus Formen /CNC) Fräsen kann ?


----------



## Bondex (28. November 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

KANN bestimmt, aber ob WILL :q  #c


----------



## xxlreimer (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

;+  Wo bekomme ich eine Form für Heringsbleie??  Aber Mehrfachform von einer Größe!

 Oder kann jemand die aus Alu fräsen?????  Natürlich gegen Entgeld.

 Bei Bleigussformen.de gibt es diese nur mit drei Größen in einer Form.

 Gruß Reimer      #6


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Moin!
Sind doch klasse Köder Gismowolf!
Das ist das Missing Link!

Lagerfeuer:

Ich könnte das schon, wenn ich ne Kopierfräse hätte!
Aber das würde wohl so teuer wie im Laden werden!
Mach Dir doch ne Gibsform so wie in dem Link beschrieben!
Für Blei reicht das allemale!
Gehst Du in eine Schlosserei und läst Dir einige Stücke von einem Vierkanntrohr absägen zb- 100* 50 !
Kann eigendlich nicht schwer sein!


----------



## gismowolf (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@Ich würde aber vorsichtig damit umgehen!Da könnten ja Barockengerl drauf fliegen!!:q


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Barockengerl

Gismowolf, ich kann das Wort nicht verstehen !
Bitte um Erkärung, ich will ja auch mitlachen!


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ja Wolli, das wür´mich auch interessieren...


----------



## gismowolf (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hi!
Das sind aus Holz geschnitzte und vergoldete Engeln,wie sie die Altarbauer in den Kirchen
mit ihren pausbäckigen,rosa Wangen im Barock-Stil hergestellt haben.Bild habe ich gerade keines bei der Hand,aber wenn ich eines finde,stell ich`s hier rein!!:q


----------



## arno (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

ah ja, danke!


----------



## Mr.Teeq (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

hi
also ich ersteigere mir regelmäßig gussformen bei ebay.
als blei verwende ich jedenfalls nur dachdeckerblei, das ist nä,lich viel weicher wie z.b. wuchtblei, schmilzt eher und schon auch nochj die schnur, oder hat jemand andere erfahrungen???


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Mr.Teg, ich mach das auch so!
Da einer meiner Schwäger selbstständiger Dachdecker ist, komm ich auch immer an Blei!
Nur für Pilker hole ich mir Blei vom Reifenhändler, das ist härter!
Und auskochen tu ich das draußen im Winter wenn es dunkel ist!


----------



## Mr.Teeq (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@arno
was meinsten mit auskochen?` also ich schmelze das blei immer mit propan oder gas sauerstoffflamme in nem stahltiegel ein und fülle es dann mit nem ausgedienten schöpflöffel in die formen.
allerdings ist das bleischmelzen auch nicht gerade ungefährlich, denn wer schon mal flüssiges blei abbekommen hat weis wovon ich rede und auch die dämpe welche beim schmelzen freigesetzt werden sind giftig, daher wirklich nur im gut durchlüftetem raum oder gleich im freien machen! :v


----------



## arno (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ich hab letztens auch ne schöne Bleiexplosion hinbekommen!
Am linken Handgelenk hat sich ein Zeichen eingebrannt, das sah aus , als ob es immer 10 vor 3 wäre!

Ich meine das Auswuchtblei, wenn Du das schmelzen tust, dann dampft das schrecklich und das kann man kilometerweit sehen!
Um also sauberes Blei zu bekommen must Du das erstmal richtig auskochen!


----------



## steffen.u (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hallo

 Ich habe einige Experimente mit dem Selbstbau von Formen gemacht.
 Jigköpfe preiswert kaufen bzw. eine profesionelle Form sind doch die beste Variante.

 tschüss steffen


----------



## arno (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

bzw. eine profesionelle Form sind doch die beste Variante.

Aber auch die zweitteurste Variante!


----------



## Mr.Teeq (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

echt? ihr macht auch jigköpfe selber?  |kopfkrat 
also ich denk da muss man aber schon kiloweise jigköpfe abreisen dass sich die anschaffung von ner form und blei lohnt oder? also ich hab in meinem ganzen anglerleben noch kein 10 stück abgerissen???!! :m


----------



## Spacelight (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@Mr.Teeq
Angel mal einen Tag in den Steinpackungen und Buhnenfeldern in HH mit Gufìs auf Zander und du wirst sehen,10 Jigs sind seeeeehr schnell weg :c . Je nach Gewässer kann es sich schnell rechnen selber zu gießen. 
Gruß Spacelight


----------



## CarlooSR (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

hi zusammen ich hab mal ne frage un zwar wollte mir stabbleie zum Dropshotten selber gießen , hab selbstgemachte bleimunition vom arbeitskollegen genommen un ne form in 2 alu-flach eingebohrt , dann hab ich ein stück blei erhitzt un das dann  in die form gegeben also gut un schön nur wie bekomm ich den wirbel bzw öse dahein . hab hab es mit einhängen versucht, mit hinterher eindrücken  , mit nochmaligem anschmelzen (funzt nich ) wie habt ihr das gelöst....?

MFG Carlos
|wavey:


----------



## Wollebre (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*



Bondex schrieb:


> @totentanz
> was kostet so´n Zeug und wo bekommt man das? braucht man da nicht irgend so einen Verschalungskasten? Gebrauchsanweisung für das Zeug???




hier gibts alles zum Gießen:
http://www.zujeddeloh.de/download/technisch/Giess_System_2_Art-Nr_89200140.pdf


----------



## skipper chris (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Du bohrst einfach mit einem 3er Bohrer am Ende des ( 10er Lochs)  3mm weiter in das Material. Dann wirfst du einen Wirbel rein und Blei drauf.
Nach dem Abkühlen mit einem Nagel durch die Öse und fertig!!!


----------



## CarlooSR (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

soaa hab das erste ds blei produziert - ne aluform + alte bleie aus anfängertagen (180gr bleie usw |kopfkrat) ich finde es is gnaz gut geworden fotos sin leider nur mitm iphone gemacht  hier mal die form +das ergebnis
http://www.5load.de/img_50719_ebk.gif
http://www.5load.de/img_50720_fiq.gif
http://www.5load.de/img_50721_ysn.gif

was sagt ihr dazu ??


----------



## boot (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Die sehen doch gut aus#6


----------



## Matchfischer (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Haben schon öfter Bleie mit Gipsformen gegossen. Die sind zwar net so stabiel aber dafür sehr günstig.
Hoffe das hilft dir
   Wenn man oft Bleie verliert oder spezielle haben möchte ist es sehr hilfreich sie sich selber zu gießen. Das muss auch gar nicht kompliziert sein.
  Man benötigt zwar ein paar Sachen aber die sind nicht teuer und vieles davon gibt es im normalen Haushalt oder Baumarkt.
  Es ist gar nicht schwer und auch recht günstig sich die Formen selber zu bauen und die Bleie selber zu gießen. 
  Vorsicht Blei ist giftig und sollte nur draußen an der frischen Luft geschmolzen werden. 
  Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren! Es ist einfacher als man denkt!
  Leider sind die Formen nicht so haltbar wie z.B. Alu aber dafür auch ganz günstig.


  1. Teil Der Formenbau
  Zunächst brauchen wir eine Form in die wir das Blei später gießen können.
  Dazu benötigen wir:

  -Gips ( aus dem Baumarkt z.B. ; 6 Kilo-etwa 4 €)
  -Fett zum Isolieren ( z.B. Butter oder auch Handcreme)
  -Kunststoffschale für den Gipsabdruck 
  -Messer zum bearbeiten der Form
  -Pinsel um das Fett zu verteilen
  -Zange um das Blei aus der Form zu hohlen.
  -Lappen oder Papiertuch
  -Das zu kopierende Blei oder zumindest ein Model
  -2 Bleioliven um die 10 Gramm

  1.1
  Zunächst brauchen wir eine Kunststoffform.
  Die können wir uns auch selber bauen indem wir ein Stück aus einer Kunststoffmappe z.B.
  herausschneiden und es mit Panzertape oder Isolierband zusammen Kleben.
  So sollte die Form etwa aussehen damit wir nachher ein rechteckiges Gefäß erhalten.
  Die maße können je nach Größe variieren. Bei dem Beispiel sind es etwa 4 und 5,5 und 3 cm hoch. 
  Die Vorlage wird dann geknickt und mit Panzertape zusammen gehalten.
  Dass hat den Vorteil das wir nach dem fertigen Gipsgießen die Seiten auseinander klappen können und so die fertige Form besser entnehmen können.

  Wichtig: Die Form darf unten keinen Löcher haben deshalb gut mit Klebeband zubinden.

  1.2
  Nun müssen wir die Form gut mit Fett einstreichen damit nachher nix kleben bleibt.
  Dann die Form etwa halbvoll mit Gips machen und das Modelblei bis zur Hälfte (Wichtig!) 
  in den Gips einlegen. Der gips muss etwas fester sein damit das Blei nicht zu tief einsinkt. Zusätzlich stecken wir 2 Bleioliven auch bis zur hälfte ins Gips.
  Die dienen dazu, dass die Form nachher nicht verrutscht und es einen guten Bleiguss gibt.
  Dann warten bis das Gips hart ist das geht recht schnell. Etwa 30-45 min.

  Wichtig: Das Gips nicht zu flüssig anrühren.
                 Vor dem einlegen der Bleie Kunsthoffgefäß ein wenig auf den Tischen 
                 hauen damit die Luftblasen aus dem Gips entweichen.
                 Die Bleie nur bis zu Hälfte eindrücken und gut fetten.




  1.3
  Wenn der Gips hart ist können wir das Modelblei und die Bleioliven entnehmen.
  Manchmal braucht dazu eine Zange. Jetzt müssen wir die Form ein wenig sauber machen und mit Fett einschmieren. Dann legen wir der Modelblei wieder rein und fetten es auch. Die Löcher der Bleioliven und das Modelblei kann man auch gut mit dem Pinsel fetten.
  Dann wieder Gips anrühren und die Form komplett voll gießen. 
  --> Luftblasen nicht vergessen!

  Wichtig: Die komplette Form muss gefettet werden damit man sie später auseinander
  bekommt. 






  1.4
  Nachdem alles fest geworden ist können wir das Klebeband abmachen und die beiden Hälften trennen. Dazu muss man den Gips ein wenig mit den Seiten auf den Tisch hauen.
  Nachdem trennen müssen wir die Form von dem Fett befreien und meist ein wenig nachbearbeiten und den Kanal für das Blei mit dem Messer reinschneiden.
  Dann die Form noch richtig austrocknen lassen damit alle beim Bleigießen gut klappt.

Fertig ist die Form!


----------



## boot (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*



			
				Matchfischer
 
Fertig ist die Form![/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Das hast du Super Beschrieben mit der Gipsform#6so mache ich das auch


----------



## laverda (12. März 2009)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*



boot schrieb:


> Das hast du Super Beschrieben mit der Gipsform#6so mache ich das auch



Hi Leute, 
ich habe noch nie Blei gegossen, komme aber auch an das Material vom Dachdecker. 
Das Herstellen der Formen hab ich aufmerksam gelesen, aber auch, dass Gips nicht lange durchhält. 
Ich habe schon etliche Epoxisachen in selbstgefertigte Slikonkautschukformen gegossen u.a. hohle Wobbler (Guss mit Kern). 
Wenn die Standzeit von Gipsformen nicht so toll ist, was spricht denn gegen eine Betonform?


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Wenn die Standzeit von Gipsformen nicht so toll ist, was spricht denn gegen eine Betonform?


eigentlich nichts.
ich habe schon mehrere formen aus beton hergestellt und bin zufrieden mit den ergebnissen.
ich giesse bleischlitten für futterkörbe von 30g ( aufsteigend in 10g-schritten ) bis 200g.
ich habe eine grosse form hergestellt mit 18 gussnestern ( nachteil, das ding ist schwer wie sau ) und formen mit einzelgussnestern.
die einzelformen sind aus schnellzement ( racco-fix oder ähliches )das hat den vorteil das wenn man das musterblei aus der form nimmt bevor der schnellzenent komplett abgebunden hat kann man mit einem angefeuchteten pinsel evtl. entstandene unebenheiten noch ausbessern.
gruss matthias


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Wenn die Standzeit von Gipsformen nicht so toll ist, was spricht denn gegen eine Betonform?


eigentlich nichts.
ich habe schon mehrere formen aus beton hergestellt und bin zufrieden mit den ergebnissen.
ich giesse bleischlitten für futterkörbe von 30g ( aufsteigend in 10g-schritten ) bis 200g.
ich habe eine grosse form hergestellt mit 18 gussnestern ( nachteil, das ding ist schwer wie sau ) und formen mit einzelgussnestern.
die einzelformen sind aus schnellzement ( racco-fix oder ähliches )das hat den vorteil das wenn man das musterblei aus der form nimmt bevor der schnellzenent komplett abgebunden hat kann man mit einem angefeuchteten pinsel evtl. entstandene unebenheiten noch ausbessern.
gruss matthias


----------



## Scopextaucher (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Hi

Ich habe den Fred nur kurz überflogen und muss sagen, das Gips absolut ungeeignet ist. Als Bleiform taugt er, aber nicht als Bleiersatz.
Gips ist ein Abfallprodukt aus der Schwefelindustrie ! und Wasserlöslich innerhalb von sekunden...

Bitte bedenkt das !!!

Versucht doch mal das hier...

-> Zum Baumarkt, eine oder mehere Tube/n Silikon kaufen und eine Silikon-Pistole (entsichert und geladen, kanns dann losgehen)
-> Dazu einen Sack Quarzsand oder Brechsand kaufen
-> Beim Händler eures vertrauens Tönnchenwirbel kaufen

Jetzt habt ihr alles was ihr barucht...

Silikonkartusche aufschneiden, Spitze aufschrauben und die  Pistole laden. Den Sand in einen Becher, Eimer oder auf dem Boden kippen und los gehts :vik:

Das Silikon mit dem Sand durchkneten.. Eine Birne, Kugel oder ein Sargblei formen, was immer ihr euch wünscht, es liegt in euren Händen |uhoh:

Zum Schluss den Wirbel reindrücken und 1-2 Tage warten.

So habt ihr evtl. 10-30 Euro ausgegeben und könnt mit etwas handwerklichen Geschicks etwa 10-20 kg Bleie formen. Je nach Blei und Wirbelstärke. Die Bleiimitate sind, wenn fertig hart wie stein und können sogar noch eingefärbt werden. Dazu haben die Silikonbleie einen Bruchteil von den im Laden angebotenen Preisen gekostet. Wenn ihr die MAD Bleie kennt...|sagnix

Viel Spass und handwerkliches Geschick


----------



## stefano89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Also ich frag mich gerade, wo hier jemand etwas von Gips als Bleiersatz geschrieben hat |kopfkrat
Entweder hab ichs überlesen oder du was verwechselt.

Finde deine Idee zwar interessant, der Arbeitsaufwand ist jedoch viel höher, verglichen zum Gußvorgang und der Herstellung der Formen.
Wenn du 30€ für deine Materialien ausgibst, kannste dir auch gleich ne gescheite Gußform bestellen, Blei bekommste teilweise günstig oder umsonst und diese Form kannste ewig nutzen. Hast dann sogar noch weniger Arbeit...

Dann kommt noch hinzu, dass deine "Bleie" im Vergleich zu richtigem Blei um etwa ein 4-faches größer sein müssen, bei selbem Gewicht. Ein Faktor, den ich persönlich am wichtigsten finde!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## jannisO (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*



Mr.Teeq schrieb:


> hi
> also ich ersteigere mir regelmäßig gussformen bei ebay.
> als blei verwende ich jedenfalls nur dachdeckerblei, das ist nä,lich viel weicher wie z.b. wuchtblei, schmilzt eher und schon auch nochj die schnur, oder hat jemand andere erfahrungen???




was für eine Legierung an Blei man verwenden sollte, würde ich vom Einsatzzweck dessen abhängig machen, was du vor hast. normale Birnenblei als Beispiel gesehen, kannst du aus Kupferfeinblei oder wie hier angesprochen aus Dachdeckerblei gießen. Hast du vor Pilker zu fertigen so kommst du nicht um Legierungen von mindestens 4 Prozent Antimon rum. grundsätzlich würde ich an eurer Stelle kein Wuchtblei verwenden. Es sei denn ihr ärgert euch gern mit dem verunreinigten Zeug rum :q:q
Da ich in der Qualitätssicherung einer Bleiverarbeitenden Firma tätig bin, kommt für mich nur Hartblei in frage :q#6


----------



## stefano89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Da Muss man halt erstmal rankommen...dann noch der Preis...das ist immer so leicht gesagt, wenn man an der Quelle sitzt. 
Verunreinigungen kann man relativ leicht wegbekommen, wenn man beim Schmelzen oben abschöpft.


----------



## Scopextaucher (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

@Steffen

Meine Theorie beschreibt wie oben geschrieben, den Umfang von ca. 20 kg. Sollte auf jeden Fall billiger sein, wie im Laden zu kaufen. Bei Gussformen kommt es wider darauf an, welche man eben brauch. Silikon ist handarbeit und die künstlerische Freiheit hat ja angeblich keine Grenzen. Also ist jedes Blei ein Unikat. Ein 30g. Silikonblei sollte nicht grösser sein als ein 20g. Blei. Also wenn man mit 300g Bleien arbeitet wird der Umfangszuwachs mit ca. 30% evtl. zu viel, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## stefano89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Mit "Gussformen kaufen" meine ich dann schon welche von zB Do-it aus Aluminium oder was auch immer. Die liegen bei ca 30-40€ glaub ich.
Beim Volumen geh ich dabei von Dichteberechnungen aus. Blei liegt hier bei ungefähr 10-11g/cm³, Silkon um 1g/cm³ und Quarz bei ca. 2,5g/cm³. Demnach wird das Gemisch ungefähr um 2g/cm³ liegen und ist somit sogar 5 mal leichter bei gleichem Durchmesser.
Wenn ich irgendwo nen Fehler bei meiner "Rechnung" gemacht habe, bitte ich um Verzeihung, aber im groben sollte das schon erklären, dass ein "Silikonblei" wesentlich größer sein wird als ein gleichschweres Blei.
Wenn man dabei zB von einem 20g Gewicht ausgeht, dann sind das bei deiner Methode etwa 10cm³ bei einer Dichte von 2g/cm³ und nur 2cm³ bei normalem Blei mit einer Dichte von 10g/cm³.

Dies wirkt sich, ausgehend von einem normalen Kugelblei insofern aus, als dass man bei echtem Blei einen Durchmesser von ca. 1,6cm hat, und beim Silikon einen von 2,6cm, also einen ganzen Zentimeter größer.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Ey Leute, 
ich versteh nicht ganz, was ihr alles für nen Aufwand betreibt - sauteure Formen kaufen, Gips, Alu, Sand, Trennmittel, Beton usw., für Jigköpfe ok, das hab ich mit meiner Methode noch nicht getestet...#c

Aber mal im Ernst - ich glaube ich habe die billigste und einfachste Lösung  (sorry wenn ich so was ähnliches überlesen haben sollte) die JEDER schnell verwirklichen kann der etwas Holz im Hause hat oder sei es nur ein billiges Frühstücksbrettchen welches oftmals beim Spülen eh an den Leimstellen zerbricht (wie bei mir).

Hier am Beispiel Dropshotblei:

Die beiden sauber getrennten Teile einfach bündig fixieren (Schraubzwinge/Schraubstock - hilfreich sind zwei Holzdübel). Nun von oben ein Loch genau in der Mitte in gewünschter Breite/Tiefe bohren (je schärfer der Bohrer und je härter das Holz desto sauberer nachher die Oberfläche) eine kleine Aussparung für den Wirbel dremeln oder schnitzen. Wirbel rein - Teile zusammen - Blei rein - kurz abkühlen lassen und dann etwaigen Grat mitm Cuttermesser entfernen - FERTIG!:g

Hier die Pics:







Hier erst ein Bohrloch für den Wirbel gedremelt. Die anderen folgten und dann den Wirbel auch etwas tiefer positioniert...






Wer noch mehr Geld sparen will kann auch einfach Draht eingießen.






Nach Belieben jetzt noch die Wirbelöse im DS-Style quetschen, halte ich aber für nicht wirklich nötig - Schnur anknoten und gut is.


Gruß
DerDoc


----------



## stefano89 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Das Manko dabei ist, dass sich nach mehreren Gußvorgängen das Holz verzieht, und man ne neue Form braucht.
Passiert dir bei Alu nicht so schnell...


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bleie selber giessen*

Und wenn schon, dann bohr ich halt in 2 Minuten 6 oder 30 neue Löcher. 

Wir sind hier ja auch nicht in der Raumfahrttechnik - also was solls?!

Nix für Ungut, aber man sollte ab und zu mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

Meine Wobblerbleie hab ich auch alle so gegossen (für die nächsten 50?) - das Holz wird schwarz und evtl werden die Bleie dicker - na und? 

Muntaa bleim!

edit: Und wer hat schon Alu-Frühstücksbrettchen? Sorry aber der musste jetzt sein ^^


----------

